# Frustrated with iPad App and Roamio



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

I've posted about this before in the Roamio forum. Still having issue.

I have a Roamio Plus and iPad with Retina (iPad 4 with latest firmware)

Using a new solid router that I hoped would solve the issue. (Linksys WRT1900AC with latest firmware.) I was hoping my previous router was to blame, but 2 routers and having the same issue, not sure I can blame router anymore.

On my router, I have given Priority to my Tivo Roamio, both IP's, the regular and the stream IP, and priority to my iPad.

When I use the Tivo app on my iPad to download a show, it loses connection. I have to babysit the download and resume it over and over to get a show completely downloaded.

I always download the smallest, basic.

Does anyone have any suggestions to making the downloading of shows to my iPad more solid.

It's very frustrating.

EDIT: Am having issue with new router though. TCP Port 8081 Failing according to Tivo. UPnP is enabled.
EDIT AGAIN: Retested from Tivo and now it's working. Looks like sometimes it fails and sometimes it doesn't.


----------

